# DSO this weekend



## gedavis2 (Oct 17, 2006)

Plan on spending the weekend at DSO if ya get a chance stop by and have a drink on me. Second turn past the office, green and red Fords, plus who know what. 
GED
PS: all 4 wheelers in our group.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Be safe


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Going to be a full house weekend. Nice weather and Dirty Gras!!!!


----------

